# I have an idea for a novel but i need advise on medieval structure for my world.



## Cosmolien (Nov 12, 2012)

I am currently planning a new novel. I have read allot of fantasy but now i would like to write my own. For copyright purposes i do not want to post my idea but however if you agree to help me create a medieval structure then i would be happy to let you in on part of my idea. I need to create a war type scenario that can quickly be interrupted. This would then cause chaos, and then the opposite sides (however many) would all race to achieve one goal. 

I am new to writing fantasy so please don't criticize me unless it is constructive.

If anyone could help i would be very grateful


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 12, 2012)

Without something more to start from, I doubt we can help much.  

At this point, you need to be worrying about character, story, and plot, NOT copyright.


----------



## Barsook (Nov 12, 2012)

Kevin O. McLaughlin said:


> Might be remembering it wrong. You can't copyright an idea. You can copyright the expression of an idea. So your finished chapters, as soon as you write them, are covered by copyright law. No one else can scan a Harry Potter book and sell it (legally, anyway). But I could write a book about a boy who discovers he had magical powers and goes to a school to learn how to use them before facing down an evil wizard. The ideas in a book are never protected. The words you use to tell a story are. See the difference?



From this topic: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/publishing/6126-blogs-ideas-getting-publishing.html  That should clear up some copywrite issues on ideas.  Please post the idea so we can give feedback.


----------



## JonSnow (Nov 12, 2012)

Without more detail as to what you're planning, I can only give you a general idea. You could actually do some cool stuff with the human condition and psychology. Generally speaking, humans only come together when they have no choice, and usually the "no choice" comes in the form of the threat of extinction. This gives you some possibilities... invasions from another country/kingdom/world/dark lord (please don't), natural disaster (some sort of cataclysm, floods, earthquake, famine), or a biological disaster such as a plague. There are probably others, too. But remember, humans do not like to admit when they are wrong, nor do they like to compromise. If these societies/kingdoms hate eachother, and have vast idealogical/moral differences, the only way they will cooperate is if both societies are faced with extinction.


----------



## Saigonnus (Nov 12, 2012)

You can't copyright ideas as far as I know, only the outputting of said idea onto paper as a whole and completed work. I understand that need for secrecy for fear of someone stealing the idea to good effect, but even if said author did; If you gave a short premise for a story and they did write something, it is bound to be something completely different from what you intend to write at any rate. There are a thousand ways to tell a story even with the same or similar premise. 

Remember, as far as writing and the tropes, they've all been done before in some fashion or another and it's dependent on how you tell the story, the characters and the general feel of the novel. 

For example: The Karate Kid movie is in a broad sense much the same as Star Wars... a boy with no skills whatsoever meets an enigmatic older man when trouble comes to his door... that man teaches him to use abilities he didn't think he could master so quickly. Whether it's "The Force" or karate is what sets the tone of the film but generally they are both the same. 

Edited: That being said, I think if you need help with a specific area of medieval living, there are a few forum posts on the subjects of food, everyday life, nobility, knighthood etc.. in the World Building category.


----------



## psychotick (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I agree. Without more to go on we can't do a lot for you. As far as copyright is concerned, you can't copyright ideas, only the actual work. But there are few completely original ideas out there in the world of writing. They are only the plot points. It's the writing that will make your work great or poor.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Cosmolien (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry i will rethink my strategy.
Thank you for your advise. 

Cosmolien


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 13, 2012)

There's a saying that a lot of writers subscribe to... "Ideas are cheap." The meaning is that the actual work, putting the words on paper, is what makes your story yours. It's how you package the tale. How it is told through the eyes of characters of your invention. 

If you want to hold tight to your story idea then don't let anyone persuade you towards another course of action. Be aware though, that we all have a plethora of ideas. We often have similar ideas. Those ideas however, when written, will tell two dramatically different stories. The stories will have different dynamics, different characters, and most importantly, a different authorial voice.

I used to think the same as you. I'd hold onto an idea, sealing it away in my mind like some rare treasure that would be snatched away if exposed to the air. Over the years though, I've learned the opposite is true. You generally just sound like a 
lunatic when describing your idea to someone else in a few spoken or written sentences. Novel ideas are too complex. They demand the unraveling & intrigue building that justifies their length.

As I said before, do what you're comfortable with. In time though, you'll probably come to understand what people mean when they say "Ideas are cheap."


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd suggest you take a peek at the entries in the various 'Iron Pen Challenges' in the Challenge subforum.

The writers are given four items to incorporate within a story - but just look at the sheer variety of tales produced from those four items.


----------



## Cosmolien (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for your advise it has all really helped me develop my understanding of writing.
I will take on board all that you have said to me and will in future be more open with my ideas. 
However all your advise has made me step back and revise my ideas. I think that i will need allot more experience to fully develop my ideas.

Thank you very much

Cosmolien


----------



## johnsonjoshuak (Nov 14, 2012)

The best way to get better at writing, is to write.

I've been writing for more than 15 years. The stuff that I wrote at the beginning was terrible. Absolutely abysmal.

I've gone through my dozens of notebooks and I can see the progression toward something tolerable until finally the stuff started to get good. And it was all because I kept writing.

If you would like some private feedback, feel free to PM me. I <3 Worldbuilding and Plotting =D


----------

